# What age to let a boy have a pocket knife?



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

My DS11 wants a fold up pocket knife. He likes to sit outside and whittle away on sticks and stuff. 

I believe he's older enough for one. I'm more afraid of him losing it more than anything.

What age did you let your child have a pocket knife?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Anita in NC said:


> My DS11 wants a fold up pocket knife. He likes to sit outside and whittle away on sticks and stuff.
> 
> I believe he's older enough for one. I'm more afraid of him losing it more than anything.
> 
> What age did you let your child have a pocket knife?


I got mine when I was 6.
My boys got theirs at around 10 or so if I remember right.
Depends on the kid, but teach him knife safety and give it to him.
If he loses it, make him wait a year to get another one.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree with ten or nine depending on the kid. If he loses it - it will be a hard lesson on responsibility.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Be clear about rules and your expectations...I think my boys were about 9 or 10. I think I was younger, but that was when cars had fins and boobs.


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

He's old enough if he's responsible enough. I would have given my stepson one a long time ago, except for one thing. I know it would make a trip to school and he would get expelled.

Things have changed quite a bit over the years. I can remember cutting bale strings in the mornings before school. Sticking that Buck knife in a belt sheath and getting on the school bus. It was farm country, and anybody that fed cows before school carried a knife to school. Now they would be rounded up as some kind of terrorist or something.


----------



## botebum (Jan 8, 2007)

I got mine when I was eight. My oldest boy got his when he was eight. My younger boy got his when he was twelve. He was the wild child and still might not have been ready  If I remember correctly my father got his when he was seven and my brother when he was nine.
When I built boats for a living we had a new kid come to work. I asked him one day to borrow his pocketknife as I'd left mine in my street pants in my locker. He was eighteen. He said his parents didn't want him to carry a weapon. I was shocked. I explained that it's not a weapon, it's a tool. His father came by to pick him up one day when Neil's car was in the shop. I asked him about the no knife thing and he said it was Neil's mom that laid down that rule and he didn't think it was worth fighting over. Neil's birthday was coming up so I told him that we were all chipping in to buy him a good knife. Dad chipped in $10 and Neil got a really nice three blade Case much like the one I carry now. I don't think he or his Dad ever told Mom about it.

Doug


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe 8 years old. He is old enough once he knows the proper way to handle, use and care for a knife including SAFETY!


----------



## GSFarm (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm a girl and got mine when I was 11. I had also just moved to the country, so if I was born here I would have gotten one at about 8. Honestly, it's one of my favorite gifts from my daddy.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

My first shotgun was at age 9, a 410. The knife was much earlier. Maybe age 6? We had my first squirrel for my 10th birthday, skinned it myself, with the knife.


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

depends on the child!

My boys got them at 9 & 11..... 

It is a good thing we homeschool as my 12yo has his knife, a multi tool, and a tape measure on his belt at all times... LOL carries a pen, notepad, & hanky too..


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

oh and that was the first Christmas after we moved to the country... my next boy is 5... likely next Christmas we'll see...


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

I got my first "pen" knife when I was 8 - I used that knife for just about everything under the sun. It wasn't an expensive knife but it was a good one. I learned a lot from having it. I must have lost a zillion pocket knives in my life time - but still carry one everywhere. I like the small "Old Timers" - I get them from everyone now as presents.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My boys got their first one when they were 8 and 10.


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

My son got one as soon as he got the Cub Scouts "Whittling Chip" which they can get when they a Bears (age 8).

I got him a Cub Scout knife. It was expensive for a first knife (I think about $30) but it means more to him than a walmart knife would and so he takes care of it. Plus they are excellent knives. I have had my BSA knife for 28 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Unless you're homeschooling just make it 100% clear to him that under no circumstances can he take it to school with him.

The world has changed a lot since I was a boy who took his pocketknife to school everyday. Nowadays all of the schools that I have any familiarity with might try to expel him if they caught him with the knife if the teacher decided to make an issue of it.

I got my first pocket knife around age eight as I recall. If he's old enough to open it by himself and you judge him responsible enough not to seriously misbehave with it then it is time.

.....Alan.


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Unless you're homeschooling just make it 100% clear to him that under no circumstances can he take it to school with him.
> 
> The world has changed a lot since I was a boy who took his pocketknife to school everyday. Nowadays all of the schools that I have any familiarity with might try to expel him if they caught him with the knife if the teacher decided to make an issue of it.
> 
> ...


Heck, when I was in high school, everyone would hunt in the morningand then drive to school and park the truck, with guns in gunrack, in the school parking lot.

Strangly, given the current conviction that guns cause gun crime, we never heard of any school shootings in those days.

And it is scary how quickly things change I am not yet 40.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

my sons got theirs at 8 and 10 2 grandson at 10


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

not because he loose them ( well he did too) but because he upgrate them, the first one I gave it to him when he was 8 or 9 and I paid $2.00 in the farmers market. I of course make him to believe $2.00 dlls is a lot of money, (he still think so) But during the years he got several of them, now I get some exotic ones for him and he love them. My daughter doesn't want them at all, she want a hand gun tho...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

RichieC said:


> My son got one as soon as he got the Cub Scouts "Whittling Chip" which they can get when they a Bears (age 8).
> 
> I got him a Cub Scout knife. It was expensive for a first knife (I think about $30) but it means more to him than a walmart knife would and so he takes care of it. Plus they are excellent knives. I have had my BSA knife for 28 years.


This is how my sons got their first knives, too.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Another gal here, my dad gave me my buck knife when I was around 11-12, and I still have it. And like GSFarm, it's my favorite gift from Dad.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

I feel the same way as 'RichieC' 
I can't really remember not having a pocket knife. But I also had BB gun lessons at 4y/o and my first minibike in the same year. 
I carried 3 different knives by the time I was in Jr high, each one had a differant use and they all had a sharp blade! I sharpend them everynight before bed,... and I never KILLED anyone! 
D#MN the ACLU and all of their tearing down of American values!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

All three of my children got knives at 8, the boys and the girl.

The boys were in cubscouts at the time and had passed the badge to get them.

Noone has ever done anything bad, and I'm sure that they've gone to school with them, but they've not left their pockets. They're a tool, not a weapon.

As mine have gotten older they've gotten all kinds of knives. The girl got a very expensive one for scuba diving and the boys got really expensive ones when they eagle in scouting.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't recall how old I was, but my dad got it for me. I lost it when we moved. He then got me a Case, but it got left on a bridge in Fla. when we were fishing. I bought the next several...Working with horses, you gotta have a good sharp knife! I used to take one to school, one of the teachers even borrowed it a time or 2.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

My youngest was 6 when DH gave him his first pocket knife..... he's our hunter/fisherman! the other 2 were never interested in that sort of thing!


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

My Uncle got a pocket knife for his 11th birthday. As a result my Mother met my Dad when he was brought to the hospital after cutting himself.

Have at 'em :dance:


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

i was about 5 or 6 but it wasn't a expensive one but did the job i needed lol. but it does really matter about the kid if they are responsible enough. and no matter how much you tell them how to use it, well that's a learn with experience thing i think. every one gets cut with that first knife and we have all learned from that. but i remember my dad and grandparents telling me to always cut away from me never pull it towards me i guess that's about as good advice as one could give. guess as long as you dont have flat tires and whittled up tables he will be alright.

but at the age of 11 i would get him a case or buck something that is nice and he can keep it for ever. i like a thin single blade knife it carries much easier than a thick two or three blade does but that's just my opinion.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Anita in NC said:


> My DS11 wants a fold up pocket knife. He likes to sit outside and whittle away on sticks and stuff.
> 
> I believe he's older enough for one. I'm more afraid of him losing it more than anything.
> 
> What age did you let your child have a pocket knife?


I got one when I was 10. At 52, I still have the "V" shaped scar on my thumb where I gashed it good while cutting with it. Eleven is a good age. Just buy him a moderately priced one to lose.

donsgal


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I have three boys ranging in age from 20 down to 6. I know the oldest got his at about 5 or 6. Frankly, I don't know when the other two got theirs. They just seemed to appear....... seems like as long as they have had pockets, there has been some kind of a knife banging around in the dryer or being laid on the counter by the back door and laundry room where they strip down before coming in the house. 
My boys are 100% farm boys and we homeschool so there are no legal issues. I have had to tell the oldest to disarm when I noticed at the store that he had a "picksticker" strapped to his side. Legal but still a bit over the top for grocery shopping.
Tana Mc


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i got my first at 6 or 7 and we gave our son his first at 7. he'll probably lose it i lost many over the years.

dean


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

My son earned his "Whittling Chip" in Cub Scouts last year; this is sort of a "license" that allows the boys to use the knife. That was 3rd grade; he was 8. He also earned the knife itself by selling popcorn. I think that's a good age for most boys, but I have to say, not every 8 year old should have one!


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't remember how old I was......somewhere about 2nd grade.
I had to prove that I could use the knife first.
After I had cleaned, and skinned a squirrel to my dads satisfaction... I was presented with my grandpa's knife that my dad had earned in the same way.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

js2743 said:


> i was about 5 or 6 but it wasn't a expensive one but did the job i needed lol. but it does really matter about the kid if they are responsible enough. and no matter how much you tell them how to use it, well that's a learn with experience thing i think. every one gets cut with that first knife and we have all learned from that. but i remember my dad and grandparents telling me to always cut away from me never pull it towards me i guess that's about as good advice as one could give. guess as long as you dont have flat tires and whittled up tables he will be alright.
> 
> but at the age of 11 i would get him a case or buck something that is nice and he can keep it for ever. i like a thin single blade knife it carries much easier than a thick two or three blade does but that's just my opinion.


 Heres my 2cents. The advice above, make sure he knows it, cut away not to. I also agree about the single blade. I would get a good but small hunting knife that does not fold and is carried on belt in sheath. Reason for not folding would be so it will not close on his fingers. They have locks when its open, but every once in a while a little trash will keep the lock from locking and any pressure will close the blade. Eddie


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

It definitely depends on the boy. Both of my boys got their knife and whittling chip through cub scouts at about 8 years old. My oldest boy was responsible and careful. My youngest lost all four corners on his whittling card and the knife, not literally, it was taken away, for not following the safety rules, in about four weeks. He had the bb gun taken away too. 
My Dad made sure to show the the scar on his knee he gave himself whittling too close to his knee. I think they were impressed more than scared though.
Good luck and follow your instincts - you know best!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

That sounds about the right age. I can remember my dad giving me an old one of his. 

I never go anywhere without a pocket knife, well, except to work at the TSA!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nobody remember mumbly peg?

By way stupid to buy a kid some fancy knife, he is most likely going to lose it. I dont even like carrying an expensive knife as I tend to lose them. Cheap knife will stick around forever. My present knife was found couple years ago at local A2Z that sells odds and ends and chinese tools. They had 5 gallon bucket of "camper pocket knives". One good blade and a can opener and something else. 50cents each. Heck knives werent even that cheap when I was a kid. And the blade is quite servicable and keeps an edge. I was going to get couple spares to throw in a drawer for future, but they sold out quick when people found blade was actually good quality. Either that or some guy bought whole bucket and is now selling them for $2 at his store.... Prices up now with shrinking of the dollar so probably some other cheap knifes they are selling, just not as cheap. But even losing a $5 knife isnt going to worry somebody too much, I wouldnt think.


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

I was 6 or so I think. I got my first pellet rifle a little while after.

When I was in school every boy carried a knife of some sort. I remember in 5th grade to about 9th the big thing was boot knives. Every boy had to have a boot knife. There were three kinds that were prevalent. The first was a plastic handled one made in Pakistan. Set you back around 5 bucks. The second was the same knife but with a wood and brass handle. The ultimate one was a Gerber Mark II. If you had a Gerber MKII you were high class. I had the plastic handled Paki but soon managed to get a Gerber MKII. Probably wore it to school from off and on until the end of 5th grade until 7th grade or so when I switched to a Fairbairn-Sykes. We still carried pocket knives of one sort or another but everyone had to have a boot knife. That and if you wore a denim jacket it had to have a .22 cartridge inserted into the little pocket tag. Not just any .22 round would do though, it had to be a Remington Viper or Yellow Jacket. They had cool looking truncated bullets. If you wore a regular bullet in there it was a serious fashion faux pa. Viper=cool Yellow Jacket=cooler.

We'd have never survived school these days. In High School besides knives most of us had guns in our vehicles. If you went into the parking lot and confiscated every rifle or shotgun you could have outfitted a small army. If anyone had tried any sort of Columbine antics at our HS they would have had more to worry about from the boys in school than the local constabulary.


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

One thing every boy needs. A pocket knife and a dog.

At what age. I do not know. I think it depends on the boy. Some can have them earlier others need to wait. I WILL SAY. If they are not in scouts.

SOMEONE needs to teach them the basic knife safty rules. This is very important.

I do not have a son. I have a Nephew that I get every summer. His dad and mom are the elite and I am the farmer/trucker/ bad boy. Yet, I get the boy and his sister every year. These poor kids lead two lives.

Yet, I am not my brother and he is not me. A few years ago I took both the neice and nephew to a shooting range and gave them some gun safty lessons. Then let each shoot 22 long rifle, 12 guage and 9 mm hand gun. 380 auto mini mag.

They had a great time. Learned to have a gunin their hands and we spoke about what to do if ONE OF YOUR FREINDS finds a gun. The entire safty thing was the key. I also wanted them to be in the know not want to find out.

I soon found the mother of these two smart great kids BLEW UP. It didn't fase me and I can care less.

The next summer My brother called me telling me that my nephew has camp and wants to see if I can help him with the 22 long rifle. Just don't tell his mom.

My bro also told me to get my nephew a boy scout knife for scouts. Show him how to use it. I told him he has one. He has had it for 3 years.

Yet, who am I to say. I do not have any of my own kids. Just rental kids. I did teach both to drive a stick shift and an automatic car and pick up at 12 years of age. They spend alot of time with their terminal grandmother. She is very ill. There could come an emergancy were I feel they should know how to move the vehical and You know they want to know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I was about 8 or 9 when my dad gave me my first knife. I think he bought hisself a new knife and gave me his old one. But when he handed it to me he said "Here, learn to carry this in your pockets all the time, it's a TOOL that you will use the most in your lifetime". 

Well it probably didn't take me long to lose that first knife as I have lost or worn out many pocket knives since then. When I was still in high school many of us farm boys would compare and trade knives. Most of the time you never came home with the same knife and sometimes you would trade several times in a day and end up coming home with the same knive you started out with.


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

recanted to new post


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Right between age 4 and never, depending on the boy.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

we do pocket knives at 5, leathermans at 8, 410 at 10 and 22 at 12. We home school, and have strict rules, but those are our family traditions.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

My 10 year old has a good multi-tool. He isn't allowed to leave the property with it. He's a tinkerer, and uses it constantly, but luckily he's a cautious enough kid to come and ask for a "spotter" when he's using the knife for anything other than cutting a little piece of string or something. Depends on the kid, I guess. P.S., if you have a kid who likes to whittle, but isn't quite big enough for a knife, try giving them a soft piece of wood and a fairly sharp carrot peeler. It works pretty good!


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

DS is 7, he is getting one for Christmas. We would have gotten him one sooner if he had showed interest. We are similar to RockyGlen on the ages of getting them things. DD10 already has a .410 and is getting a 20 gauge for her birthday. 

I agreee with everyone else, though, about making it clear about school and setting limits. Some boys have the mentality that their knife is something to "show off" and that should never be so. It is a useful tool and that is what it should be treated as. 

Rachael


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

matt633 said:


> DS is 7, he is getting one for Christmas. We would have gotten him one sooner if he had showed interest. We are similar to RockyGlen on the ages of getting them things. DD10 already has a .410 and is getting a 20 gauge for her birthday.
> 
> I agreee with everyone else, though, about making it clear about school and setting limits. Some boys have the mentality that their knife is something to "show off" and that should never be so. It is a useful tool and that is what it should be treated as.
> 
> Rachael


 Boys will show off their knives JUST LIEK 60 year old men do when you ask then "Do you have a knife i can use" They are more then happy to show you their case knife.

I was a boy. I always had a knife. I think I just purchased my first one. Just we boys had knives. Some of the nerd kids or the kids with over protective mothers did not have them. They would look and want. To me it was kinda like being a man. Mom and dad knew. I delivered papers everyday in North dakota before school at age 9 did it till age 15. 68-75 papers ever morning, rain, sleat, snow and -100 degree temps. The papers were their and I was at school. Some times I would fill in to cover a boys rought. That would mean 30-100 more papers.

I earned 200 bucks a week to do this as a 9 year old. Yet, I will say. It was NASTY weather. I also had to collect the money.


----------



## Sharon in NY (May 11, 2002)

I was 8 (and yes, I'm female, just in case you can't tell from the name  ) - my Dad gave it to me the first time he took me hunting. Like Donsgal, I've still got the scar on my left hand from where I ignored my Dad's "always cut away" advice while whittling - it is my favorite scar. I wish I still had that knife - I can envision it perfectly, and I carried it with me for years. 

My oldest son will be 8 this year, but is disabled and doesn't have the maturity to keep a pocket knife and use it appropriately, but I think I will buy one for him, and keep it until he does. I think 8 is probably a good age in general, though.

When I do get one, I need to get DH another too - he's an inveterate loser of things  .

Sharon


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

daytrader said:


> Boys will show off their knives JUST LIEK 60 year old men do when you ask then "Do you have a knife i can use" They are more then happy to show you their case knife.



That wasn't exactly what I meant....yes, I guess men do that. Around here, every man has one, so it's only "shown off" if you have something really original...like handmade or something.

What I meant, though, about boys showing off is more with their friends. I have heard alot about kids taking them to school (which is BIG trouble) to show them to their buddies. Mine are HSed, but I will still set some limits...like not having it out when his friends are over (not all of them are responsible and think of them as toys).

Rachael


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

age has very little to do with it. If you have taught your kids to be resposible and if they are good thinkers then even an 8 or 10 year old can own and carry a knife properly.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Have a man sit down with him and instruct him with the knife. At his age, he needs to hear precautions from another guy.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

My grandfather's brother gave me my first knife and whittling lesson when I was 9. that's also the year I got to start driving the "big tractor". I guess i was responsible kid or they wouldn't have given me those privileges. unfortunately the knife was lost in a move a few years ago along with a little thing my great-uncle made for me. It's still beyond me how that box was lost. Both of those items were in a jewelery box of my mom's from when she was little with my great-grandmother's costume jewelry. I think about that box often with a great deal of sadness.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I know alot of people have said this, but I also got my first pocket knife at 7. I'm a girl. 

He'll be fine, dont sweat it.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I think I got my first knife when I was 7 or 8. And I do remember mumbly peg. We used to play that with our scout knives in cub scouts. We also played a game where we tried to throw it into the ground as close to our foot as possible. I remember one going through my tennis shoe and going to the doc for stitches.

My dad used to collect knives and he also made them. My most prized possessions are my collection of hunting knives and pocket knives that he made himself. A couple he personalized for me.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

WindowOrMirror said:


> Right between age 4 and never, depending on the boy.



Egads! So true! 13 yr old just recently got one and I knew he was still not ready. His brother and sister have had them for years with strict instructions to NEVER let him use it. He has cut himself soooo many times already even though he was taught how to use and not to use one! The last one probably should have had stitches but I was already tired of dr and hospital visits. This is the same kid that pierced his own ear and it took SEVEN tries before he got it where he wanted it! :doh: No cleaner, nothing to dull the pain. What's the old saying about no brain, no pain????????? This child has caused more grey hairs than should be allotted any parent!


----------

